# You can't park there, mate.



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Things that are either in the wrong place, or have suffered from being in the right place at the wrong time.


----------



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Q.Lotte said:


> Things that are either in the wrong place, or have suffered from being in the right place at the wrong time.


Thames foreshore, Christmas Eve.
Last minute shopping for gifts for the kiddies? child's bike, free to a good home and anyone with a length of rope and a grappling hook.


----------



## buckle up (23 d ago)

Q.Lotte said:


> Thames foreshore, Christmas Eve.
> Last minute shopping for gifts for the kiddies? child's bike, free to a good home and anyone with a length of rope and a grappling hook.


Does this qualify?


----------



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Sadiq Kahn's plan to usurp the memory of London's Boris Bikes by introducing his own Kahn's Akwacycles was less successful than he had hoped.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Christmas kisses in the sky and no mistletoe! They really shouldn't be there!


----------

